# Zephyr INS6



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Zephyr INS 6
Anybody have any information about this ex fishing boat,last known place was in the Bowling Basin or around Dumbarton,any info gladly appreciated.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I saw her at Shoreham on the 18th May 2011.

Bob


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

The information I have on her Built 1969 Dunbar,L 18.19 Mtrs, B 5.82 Mtrs, D 1.98 Mtrs, Weight 36.97 Tons Gardner Engine. hope this helps


John


----------

